# 2005 specialized stumpjumper fsr price???



## spritz (Nov 30, 2009)

i was looking at a 2005 specialized stumpjumper fsr with some updated components (new sram pg990 cassette, sram pc-991 chain, sram X9 shifters, and kenda karma tires). what would be a fair price for this set-up?


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

I am probably bad at this but I would pay less than $1000. I would shoot for 500 to 700 probably.


----------



## spritz (Nov 30, 2009)

so, even with those upgrades, it should only fetch $500-$700? i did take it for a spin around the block and it felt smooth. i don't want to be unreasonable with this guy but i also don't want to get fleeced. any other opinions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

Do you know which model it is? There's base, comp, expert, and pro. The components get better with each step up. That would have an impact on the price. They're good bikes, even the base model.


----------



## spritz (Nov 30, 2009)

it looks to be a 2005 stumpjumper fsr comp 100 disc. the specialized site shows the original msrp to be $2000. is $900 too much for something that old? if so, where should i start with negotiations?


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

I would go for 500 to 700, its a mix of Deore, LX, with a XTR Rear Derailleur. To be honest if your not to afraid to by online and you want to spend 900 or so dollars there are several bikes that would fit what your looking for and would be brand new with a warranty.


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

In comparison, it would be like buying an used car with new tires and paint job, and failing to check engine compression. 

I would take the rear wheel and rear shock and cycle the rear suspension. No one has ever taken this advice, even though the pivots receive the least service on any bicycle.

Many riders, myself included, have ridden their pivots to hell.


----------

